# Antwort Die LINKE, Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017



## Thomas9904 (20. Mai 2017)

*>>Zur Diskussion geht es hier entlang>>> Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

-------------------------------------------​

*Update 20.05. 2017*
_Wir stellen die Antworten der Parteien so ein und zur Diskussion, wie sie bei uns eingehen.

Die abschliessende Kommentierung und Bewertung erfolgt nach Eingang aller Antworten in einer Zusammenfassung._


Vorabveröffentlichung Mag  Juni








*Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017

Antwort DIE LINKE​*
*1.: Sieht es Ihre Bundespartei auch so, dass nach Bundesnaturschutzgesetz (BNatSchG §1, (1), 3.) das Angeln eine der prädestinierten, schonendsten und zu fördernden Nutzungsformen der Natur zur Erholung ist*?

Das Angeln ist ohne Zweifel eine beliebte und naturnahe Form der Freizeitgestaltung in der Bundesrepublik, bei der der Erholungswert von Natur und Landschaft eine große Rolle spielt. Deshalb kann man behaupten, dass es einer der vielen Zwecke des Bundesnaturschutzgesetzes ist, Aktivitäten wie das Angeln zu ermöglichen. Anders herum ist der Natur- und Artenschutz an den vielen Gewässern in der Bundesrepublik ganz wesentlich von den jeweiligen Fischereirechtsinhabern abhängig, die sich um Ufer- und Gewässerpflege sowie die Hege kümmern und auf ihr Gebiet achtgeben – und zwar ohne das der Allgemeinheit in Rechnung zu stellen. 


*1.1.: Wenn ja, was unternimmt Ihre Bundespartei konkret, um das Angeln zu fördern, zu stärken und vor sinnlosen Strafanzeigenkampagnen zu schützen, in den Bereichen, in denen auch Bundesgesetze maßgebend sind (Naturschutz, Tierschutz etc.)?*

Sowohl die Auslegung des §17 Tierschutzgesetz durch verschiedene Länder im Sinne eines Entnahmegebots, als auch organisierte Anzeigen gegen Anglerinnen und Angler, weil sie zum Beispiel an Hegemaßnahmen teilnehmen oder ihre Fänge für Ranglisten melden, lehnen wir ab. Viele unserer Mitglieder angeln und wir stehen auf allen politischen Ebenen in gutem Kontakt zu Vereinen, Verbänden und Interessenvertretern von Anglerinnen und Anglern. 
Konkret haben wir die Bundesregierung kritisch nach Gründen für Angelverbote in Schutzgebietsverordnungen der AWZ befragt und dabei festgestellt, dass sich im Umweltministerium niemand mit dem wahren Einfluss des Angelns in den Gebieten beschäftigt hat. Wir haben nach aktuellen Maßnahmen zur Regulierung der Kormoranpopulation gefragt und halten das Thema weiter auf der Tagesordnung. 
Als Partei DIE LINKE sind wir uns zudem nicht nur über die positive gesellschaftliche Funktion des Hobbys des „kleinen Mannes“ – und erfreulicherweise auch von immer mehr Frauen – bewusst, sondern auch über die wirtschaftliche Bedeutung des Angelns vor allem als Motor des Tourismus in strukturschwachen Regionen. 



*2.: Sieht es ihre Bundespartei nicht auch so, dass schon Angeln an sich ein vernünftiger Grund im Sinne des TSG wäre?*

Selbstverständlich gibt es etliche gute Gründe für das Angeln – alle oben genannten gehören dazu – und zum Angeln gehört selbstverständlich auch das Töten von Fischen. Im Übrigen ist das Angeln die schonendste Form, Fische zu fangen. Gute Angler behandeln Fische so schonend wie möglich, ob sie sie zurücksetzen oder abschlagen wollen. 

*2.1: Sieht es ihre Bundespartei nicht auch als pervertierten, sowie menschen- wie bürgerfeindlichen Tierschutz" und damit letztlich auch ein Fischvernichtungsprogramm, wenn man wegen einigen wenigen unter den fast 5 Millionen deutscher Angler, welche nie einen Fisch mitnehmen wollen - aber dafür ständig im Fokus der Presse stehen - alle anderen Angler dazu zwingt, JEDEN gefangenen, ungeschonten Fisch abzuschlagen? 
Und das ohne jede eigene Entscheidungsmöglichkeit und unabhängig der individuellen Verwertungsmöglichkeit (in Bayern extra ausgeführt, dass Verwertung NICHT notwendig wäre. Hauptsache der Fisch wurde wg. falsch interpretiertem Tierschutz getötet, siehe Interview Manfred Braun, ehemaliger für Fischereirecht zuständigen Referatsleiter des Bayerisches Staatsministeriums für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten, Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG 
*

Wie oben schon gesagt, halten wir Rücksetzverbote für nicht zielführend. Die Praxis, zum Beispiel ältere Laichfische wieder zurückzusetzen, wird von vielen vernünftigen Anglerinnen und Anglern auf der ganzen Welt praktiziert. So werden Bestände geschont, auch mit dem Modell der Entnahmefenster. Die Sterblichkeit sorgsam zurückgesetzter Fische ist sehr gering, es spricht also wenig gegen diese Praxis, unserer Auffassung nach auch nicht das Tierschutzgesetz.


*3.: Würde ihre Bundespartei auch Anglern und Angelvereinen gegen PETA so beispringen, wie es die Minister Caffier und Backhaus in Mecklenburg Vorpommern getan haben?*

Wir sind gegen die Illegalisierung des Angelns und Diffamierungskampagnen. Es gibt Leute, die auf die Nutzung von Tieren verzichten. Das soll jeder halten, wie er es will. Aber solange es Gruppen gibt, die gegen die Nutzung von Tieren durch den Menschen sind, sie den Menschen sogar gleichstellen und dies nicht nur auf die eigene Lebensweise beziehen, sondern auch den Rest der Menschheit von ihren Idealen überzeugen wollen, wird es Versuche geben, das Angeln zu dämonisieren und zu kriminalisieren. Vor allem weil Organisationen wie PETA auf Spendeneinnahmen angewiesen sind und deshalb regelmäßig in die Schlagzeilen müssen.

*4.: Welche Möglichkeiten sieht oder bietet ihre Bundespartei an, das Tierschutzgesetz so umzugestalten, dass nicht mehr massenhafte nachgewiesen ungerechtfertigte Strafanzeigen gegen Angler und Vereine möglich sind, welche auch zu fast 100 % erfolglos sind, nur Kosten verursachen und Justizbehörden von wirklich wichtiger Arbeit abhalten? *

Wer vernünftig angelt, verstößt nicht gegen das Tierschutzgesetz. Punkt. Von unserer Seite muss man da gar nicht diskutieren. Selbst eine Änderung des Tierschutzgesetzes würde aus den in Frage 3 genannten Gründen wenig bringen, denn man kann niemandem verbieten, Anzeigen zu erstatten. Für die Fischereigesetzgebung sind die Länder zuständig, wo wir uns für vernünftige Regelungen im Sinne der Anglerschaft einsetzen.

-------------------------------------------​*>>Zur Diskussion geht es hier entlang>>> Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*



Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## BERND2000 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Antwort Die LINKE, Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Auch nicht schlecht.
 Auch da hat man sich Gedanken gemacht und betrachtet die Dinge kritisch und sagt etwas aus.
 Erstaunlich das die Großparteien das ungleich weniger schaffen, sich mit neuen Wissen auseinander zu setzen.
 Oder überhaupt klare, umfangreichere  Aussagen zu machen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Antwort Die LINKE, Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Naja, wobei sie beim Thema Tierschutz ein wenig kneifen - das ist aber wohl den nicht wenigen geschuldet, die in dieser Partei auch eher schützergeneigt sind..


----------



## Jose (1. August 2017)

*AW: Antwort Die LINKE, Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, wobei sie beim Thema Tierschutz ein wenig kneifen - das ist aber wohl den nicht wenigen geschuldet, die in dieser Partei auch eher schützergeneigt sind..




frage ich mich doch, wie das tsg konkret geändert werden sollte/kann, um petra und anderen rechtsschmarotzern das geschäft zu verderben.

im ganzen sind die doch wohltuend klar in ihrer antwort #6


----------



## daci7 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Antwort Die LINKE, Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*



Jose schrieb:


> frage ich mich doch, wie das tsg konkret geändert werden sollte/kann[..]


Das hab ich mich auch gefragt.
"Man darf ohne vernünftigen Grund Tieren Stress und Leid zufügen"?  Das wär doch schon "ein wenig" übertrieben - selbst als Forderung.
#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Antwort Die LINKE, Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Gegenüber Antworten manch anderer Partei ja, gefällt mir das von der Linken angelpolitisch  auch ganz gut. 

 TSG könne man in mehreren Punkten menschen- und anglerfreundlich ändern.
Fische rausnehmen, weil "Wirbel" nun mal kein Kriterium für Leid/Stress/Schmerzempfinden sind.

Oder legal ausgeführte Jagd und Angelei wie in England wegen implizierter Ethik ausnehmen.

Gibt also Beispiele (die auch in der Frage aufgeführt waren), man muss nur wöllen wollen (was beileibe nicht nur für die Linke gilt) ..

Zwar kann man auch dann immer noch keine Anzeigen von z. b. PeTA verhindern, aber das niederschlagen der Anzeigen geht für die Staatsanwaltschaften natürlich dann viel einfacher und Anzeigen wegen ungerechtfertigter Beschuldigung such..

Um die Überhöhung des Tierschutzes wieder aufein normales Maß zu bringen, könnte man es auch wieder als Staatsziel aus der Verfassung nehmen - nicht mal Kinder werden in D so geschützt...


----------



## Darket (2. August 2017)

*AW: Antwort Die LINKE, Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Ich bin da wegen persönlicher politischer Nähe eventuell voreingenommen, aber sowohl in der Aussage an sich als auch in Bezug auf die tatsächliche Sachkenntnis gefällt mir das Statement der Linken bislang mit Abstand am besten.


----------



## Jose (2. August 2017)

*AW: Antwort Die LINKE, Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Um die Überhöhung des Tierschutzes wieder aufein normales Maß zu  bringen, könnte man es auch wieder als Staatsziel aus der Verfassung  nehmen - nicht mal Kinder werden in D so geschützt...




"nicht mal kinder", da hast du bei mir nen treffer gelandet, Thomas


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Antwort Die LINKE, Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

am Sonntag gilts.....



https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331515


----------



## Angler9999 (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Antwort Die LINKE, Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Antrag Petition FDP auch über FA "Matze Koch" habe ich eine (Ablehnungs) Antwort der Linken erhalten.


***************
So der Inhalt..... 

Dieses Verfahren würde alle gemeinnützigen Verbände treffen, die „gegen geltende Strafgesetze verstoßen, zu einem Rechtsbruch aufrufen oder einen Rechtsbruch nachträglich zu rechtfertigen versuchen“

Der Antrag ist vielleicht gut gemeint, aber leider sehr schlecht gemacht. Deshalb werden meine Fraktion und ich ihn ablehnen.


----------



## Grünknochen (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Antwort Die LINKE, Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Antrag Petition FDP auch über FA "Matze Koch" habe ich eine (Ablehnungs) Antwort der Linken erhalten.
> 
> 
> ***************
> ...




Aus meiner Sicht die richtige Antwort. Genau das ist der Punkt. Gut gemeint, aber schlecht gemacht. Nettjes ohne Substanz...
 Im Übrigen habe ich absolut kein Verständnis dafür, wenn man sich als antragstellende Fraktion im Vorfeld nicht um ein Rechtsgutachten bemüht, auf dessen Grundlage man seine Position zumindest halbwegs seriös untermauern kann. Jeder Bundestagsabgeordnete hat die Möglichkeit, hierzu den Wissenschaftlichen Dienst des BT in Anspruch zu nehmen. Im Falle von Gero Hocker übrigens besonders empfehlenswert, weil der gute Gero - Spitznahme Grönland Gero - vor seiner Polit Karriere als studierter Betriebswirt seine Kohle in der Finanzwirtschaft, ua bei Carsten Maschmeyer, verdient hat. Das von ihm in der FDP vertretene Thema Umwelt - außer politischer Allgemeinplätze - erscheint mir da eher ''artfremd''... Nichts für ungut, aber zZ ist das für mich eher Luftpumpe. Was extrem bedauerlich ist, weil PETA wirklich gar nicht geht.


P.S.: Die eine Seite redet von militanten Tierrechtsorganisationen, die andere Seite von Tiermördern. Ich glaube nicht, dass man auf diesem Niveau weiterkommt. Was übrigens auch für den Begriff Stalleinbruch gilt, dessen schärfe Bestrafung trotz seiner inhaltlichen Bedeutungslosigkeit von bestimmten Protagonisten gefordert wird.


----------

